# Blowing bubbles through its nose



## Shannon and Jason (Nov 7, 2012)

We just got our Sulcata yetserday he was shipped to us. I noticed this morning he was blowing bubbles through his nose. Is this normal or should I be alarmed?[/font]


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 7, 2012)

Some what alarmed, yes. It may be nothing more then stress, temp changes, ect or it could be a sign of a respiratory infection. Does he seem active and eating? Eyes opened? Also have you let the seller know there may be a health issue?


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Nov 7, 2012)

Tank is very active, eating a lot and eyes are open and clear. I soaked tank for 20 min this morning plan on again before lights out. We haven't seen any more bubbles. I haven't contacted the breeder but will do that.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 7, 2012)

That all is just wonderful to hear. Just keep an eye on it. Congrats on the new little one!


----------



## Shannon and Jason (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you and we will be watching this lil guy very closely.


----------

